# APR Hardware and Software Holiday Sale Until 2020!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Year End Sale is here! For the rest of 2019 take 10% off nearly all of our products. Software is also 10% or $100 off, whichever is greater, on most items _($100 off excludes upgrades/options)_. 

All orders over $100 ship free to the continental USA. 

Visit our product pages for official pricing and GO APR!


----------

